# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Компания по дезинфекции

## tagrojucalo3

В помещение где работаем появились вредители . Понадобились услуги компании, которая оказывает услуги  дезинфекции в спб, но где можно найти такую компанию, для меня стало большой проблемой. Изучая вопрос где заказать подобные услуги, наткнулся на сайт "our-servise".  Почему к ним обратится ?  Прочитал много отличных отзывов, низкие цены на услуги, давно на рынке.  Позвонил. Приехали, обсудили дополнительные работы. Сделал заказ. Ребята быстро приступили и вуаля, всё готово.  Полное отсутствие паразитов!  Через время снова не появились. Сразу видно работали настоящие специалисты. Что ещё добавить ? Да нечего! Советую    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

